# Shifa Class of 2012



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

HI...LOOKING forward to meeting you at orientation on dec 3

guys and gals( girls, i would really appreciate if you participate too)..i think the time has come for change in Shifa Extra curriculars and we have to be the ones to bring reform...if not the whole shifa, then at least in our own classroom...i want our class to be differnt for our seniors..i dont want us to be those same students that play table tennis in the main lounge all day or go for walks, have 1 field trip and simple talent show...

med school should not just revolve around our books and patients..waht about ourselves...STUDYING is FIRST PRIORITY of course, but HAVING FUN is also necessary..

i will admit that i do study alot when required, but i am not a nerd and neither do i want to become one at shifa...i know we can all have fun amonst our own friends and participate in out private gatherings, but what about LIFE AT SHIFA...WHERE WE WILL SPEND 7-9 OURS OF OUR PRECIOUS LIVES EVERYDAY, 5 days a week...

if you think that i am just that kind of guy thhat talks big, studies just before exams, gets a passing grade and is only joining university for fun, then i will prove u wrong....
i am a straight A student for canada, completed the IB programme and was on many of my highschool sports teams and clubs...the canadians/americans studenst will know best what i mean..
i am not showing off or bragging....i just wanna continue to have some fun along with my studies...i have alot of friends at shifa/kmc/aga khan and i am quite aware of the pakistani med school life cuz i spent some of my life in pakistan as well as experiensind canada/ US...

all my firnds are always complaining about there medical college about 1 main factor...that the medical studies and teachers are superb, but there is not much fun activities at college....these complains are not from lame people, but those same people that have fun/ enjoy and have the time of there life outside college along with a hectic study life, but still complaing about lack of fun at college...we will be spending 7 - 9 hours of our life everyday at our College...we should go home/hostel evryday thinking that WE HAVE AT THIS COLLEGE, WE HAVE TO COPE WITH THE BORING PROFESSORS BUT WE STILL HAVE FUN REGURLY DURING OTHER ACTIVITIES...

so i say "WHY NOT?!!"..LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN...LETS NOT BECOME NERDS...LETS BE DIFFERNT THEN OUR SENIORS...lets do fun stuff and activities during college hours and orgnaize gatherings/ shifa realted functions regularly...

LETS ENJOY OUR 5 YEARS AT SHIFA TO THE FULLEST WHILE ACHIEVING GOOD GRADES and setting an example...

#cool so please post ur IDEAS FOR EXTRA CURRICULAR ACTIVITIES/ other RELATED THINGS THAT SHOULD BE A PART OF OUR 2012 CLASS :happy:

#yes yes, yes yes yes, yes...lol......YES.....just do it......#yes


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

exactly bro...success lies in a balance lifestyle...no wonder why IV league schools accept those students who have an overall sound personality...we all know who gets most scholarships in west...certainly not nerds. Besides that i strongly believe that if you don't respect your active social life (of within our limits) you will build up so much pressure that eventually your mind will blow up. So balance life is important but at the same time bro medical school is kind of different....its not that our seniors don't like to chill or relax...we wont get time. We become so called nerds out of our necessity. Med school is a total different ball game. I am not ruling out on fun here.


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

dude...i know what med life is like...like i mentioned before i have many friends who will be starting there second year at shifa/kmc and aga khan..i know how much free time they have and what there timetables are like..but they do complain(the aku guys complain the least, cuz they do actually have fun stuff goin on at college)...
i am not talking about fun evryday or like what it was like when we were still in highschool...but i just mean small things that can make the difference 
there are those days, when one has nothing to do and u just turn on the tv, or just lie there for 4 hours ..and then after that they say.."god what a waste of time"...we dont what that time to be wasted


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry! before I thought you mean high school type of fun. Well u are right there. There are alot of fun things you could do once you have bunch of friends together.


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gals and guys.. PLEASE POST SOME IDEAS FOR EXTRACURRICULAR, COLLEGE EVENTS, FUNFAIRS, FIRST YEAR INAUGRAL PARTY, SOMETHING....ANYTHING


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

foot ball game on sundays

I think you don't need to think...we can take so many ideas from our school activites over here


----------



## idontknow (Oct 31, 2007)

stuff like 
-a welcome with a theme
-new years party
-field trips to other countries (india,china,turkey etc etc whatever!)
-educational trips to other hospitals within the country(they dont necessarily have to be educational although thats how we'd have to put it across to the admin at shifa so that they let us go )
-concerts (maybe underground bands if nothing else is possible)
-talent shows
-a team for LUMUN (now thats alot of fun!) or any other model UN conference
-maybe more sports facilities (basketball,football,rugby etc teams)

Theres so much more to do but i doubt any of it would be possible after hearing what everyone has to say about medical studies and teh college itself.

I guess we should wait for college to start to get an insight about what we can do and what we cant. It'll be awfully heartbreaking if we dont end up doing anything so we might aswell not plan much, atleast not just yet.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

yea guys..sounds good...we dont really have to think of anything..just ahev to reminisce on past events taht we have attended...man rugby or football would be great...i played on my highschool teams( yea u probably think i am not a med student type of guy from that view)... 
btw...ghummank04 where u from and what about u "idont know" r u a local..i am from canada...

but ur right, we'll have to decide evrything after we see our timetables, but still i think we can actually be "cool Medstudents"..well at least better than our predecessors haha


----------



## idontknow (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah i'm a local.
what part of canada are you from?


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am from New York.


----------



## rishtyameena (Oct 8, 2007)

Well now that we've all had 2 weeks. What do you guys think? Is everyone still up for making our medical school fun? Any new ideas?
We should start something soon... when we get back. We need some sort of party for the whole class... a Welcome or something.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

rishtyameena said:


> Well now that we've all had 2 weeks. What do you guys think? Is everyone still up for making our medical school fun? Any new ideas?
> We should start something soon... when we get back. We need some sort of party for the whole class... a Welcome or something.


A welcome party is generally thrown for the 1st year class by the 2nd years so that will probably be happening in January or February.


----------



## rishtyameena (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome.


----------

